# Southwest Chief Eastbound October 22-25



## GB Bari (Nov 21, 2009)

I rode the Southwest Chief from LAX to Chicago Oct 22-24. Very disappointed that LA Union Station had no First Class Lounge for its passengers with Sleeper tickets. The station is 70 years old, is a "historic" bulding and badly needs some improved amenities for those of us who spend the extra bucks to not sit and sweat. I will say the "Traxx" restaurant in the LA station is pleasant with good food. Otherwise, don't plan an extended wait at this location - men's restrooms are dismal and filthy due to frequent misusage by street people.

The Chief started rolling on time - 6:45PM. By Flagstaff AZ the 2nd day we were 1 hr 55 min late. Some BNSF shenanigans - trying to say our engineer rolled a blacked out light, but the review of the tape showed he did a full stop and go per the regulations. That wasted over an hour. But the 44 hour schedule has some slack and we rolled into Chicago only 10 min late a day later so no connections were lost.

The scenery in the southwest especially east of Lamy NM through Apache Canyon is spectacular. Worth the trip alone. Tore through Kansas at night (making up time…??) and Illinois is table flat farmland most of the way until you get closer to Chicago. Interesting to note - my ears did "pop" quite a lot because of the elevation changes across the route.

My roomette #8 was fine. Everything worked, the wheels underneath me had no flat spots, and I slept reasonably well despite having a CPAP machine in the roomette with me. Anyone interested in how I rigged that up and still had room to move can PM me - too much to explain that here. The lavatories and the showers all worked fine and stayed reasonably clean thanks to either the car attendant or considerate other passengers...

One sour note. The dinner menu was a big letdown after traveling the Empire Builder last year. The EB menu was superb. But this years menu on the Chief was (1) a miserable attempt at a burrito (or something like that) which came out as a lump of slime next to very tired rice, (2) trout, which smelled and tasted like it was caught last year (I tried but could not eat much of it, and (3) pasta shells with cheese and Alfredo sauce, which I didn't try. In balance, lunch and breakfast were great (the grits were actually very good! and the Angus burger is the best). So c'mon Amtrak - fix that miserable SW Chief dinner menu and put some choices that will survive the prep process onto your passenger's plates and still look fresh and be tasty.

Service was mostly pretty good. My sleeping car attendant got a nice tip as he was always friendly and responsive. The dining car steward was less than friendly however; a bit too curt, and was overheard by me and a few other passengers berating some of his assistants, who seemed to be trying to be a bit more courteous to the passengers to make up for his lack thereof. Redcaps at both LA and Chicago were superb.

Overall - I recommend this trip if you have not seen the southwest by train. Any questions?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 21, 2009)

Since I just rode this route two weeks ago it's fresh in my mind! The only train that allows LD first class pax to use a lounge is the CS #14 NB only, you are correct, theres plenty of room for a lounge, wonder why Amtrak hasnt done anything about this? The restrooms and street people are a problem here, guess they cant lock them for pax only like some cities??

Hope you called Amtrak about the dinner menu and the jerk LSA, I thought the food was average on this train but I also rode the CS and EB the same week so comparing apples to oranges maybe! My biggest concern was the rough tracks in Kansas (I was in room #9 so perhaps that contributed being over the wheels!)! All the OBS crew on my trip were great,

and I too thought it was interesting scenery in parts since it was my first trip on this train!

Good job, enjoyed it, dont forget to mention the menu to Amtrak, they sometimes listen and massage or change recepies and even menu items!At least the real steak is back!


----------



## MrEd (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the nice report.


----------



## rail_rider (Nov 21, 2009)

Great report, makes me want to get back on the Chief! Haven't ridden this route in the last 3 yrs. but remember it as a great experience. I agree with jimhudson above in that you should contact Amtrak Customer Service Dept. and let them know your thoughts regarding the menu. Also let them know about the less than stellar service you received from the LSA and the good service of the SCA. Only way things will ever have a chance of improving.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 21, 2009)

Good report!



jimhudson said:


> My biggest concern was the rough tracks in Kansas (I was in room #9 so perhaps that contributed being over the wheels!)!


Actually, roomette #8 is more over the trucks. Roomette #9, being the last room and at the end of the car, is in back/forward of the trucks!


----------



## GB Bari (Nov 21, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Since I just rode this route two weeks ago it's fresh in my mind! The only train that allows LD first class pax to use a lounge is the CS #14 NB only, you are correct, theres plenty of room for a lounge, wonder why Amtrak hasnt done anything about this? The restrooms and street people are a problem here, guess they cant lock them for pax only like some cities??
> Hope you called Amtrak about the dinner menu and the jerk LSA, I thought the food was average on this train but I also rode the CS and EB the same week so comparing apples to oranges maybe! My biggest concern was the rough tracks in Kansas (I was in room #9 so perhaps that contributed being over the wheels!)! All the OBS crew on my trip were great,
> 
> and I too thought it was interesting scenery in parts since it was my first trip on this train!
> ...


Yes LAX needs a 1st class lounge with restrooms only for Amtrak pax. I will write Amtrak about the SWC diner experience. Thanks for the reminder. Also I must agree - I was somewhat violently shaken awake in the middle of the night in Kansas due to rough tracks combined with fairly high speed. But I was sooo tired that I simply adjusted my CPAP mask and drifted back off…. To be fair, last year the Empire Builder #7 was equally violent coming down off the Rockies into Spokane. At one point I actually was bounced out of the lower berth onto the floor of my bedroom. I was totally disoriented since it was pitch black. I came to and finally found the switch for the dim blue night light and saw that my wife had the upper berth safety harness in place so she was secure. Then I checked my watch and the timetable and figured out where we were.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the report I will be riding the SWC in June.


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey, I was on that train! I'm glad it was a mostly-OK trip for you.

Yes, the BNSF road foreman at the dark signal did claim we failed to come to a complete stop. Another BNSF road foreman and one of ours met us at the banner a little up the 'road, and the majority of the delay was due to the problems they had downloading the tapes. We, the crew, were exonerated (the tapes did eventually show the engineer did stop, for 9 seconds - more than enough to be called a complete stop) and allowed to finish our tour of duty.

Were you one of the passengers I had the opportunity to chat with, during the delay? I would have been wearing a white shirt, dark blue pants, black boots, and a radio.. :lol: .

Travel light!

~BJG



GB Bari said:


> I rode the Southwest Chief from LAX to Chicago Oct 22-24. Very disappointed that LA Union Station had no First Class Lounge for its passengers with Sleeper tickets. The station is 70 years old, is a "historic" bulding and badly needs some improved amenities for those of us who spend the extra bucks to not sit and sweat. I will say the "Traxx" restaurant in the LA station is pleasant with good food. Otherwise, don't plan an extended wait at this location - men's restrooms are dismal and filthy due to frequent misusage by street people.
> The Chief started rolling on time - 6:45PM. By Flagstaff AZ the 2nd day we were 1 hr 55 min late. Some BNSF shenanigans - trying to say our engineer rolled a blacked out light, but the review of the tape showed he did a full stop and go per the regulations. That wasted over an hour. But the 44 hour schedule has some slack and we rolled into Chicago only 10 min late a day later so no connections were lost.
> 
> The scenery in the southwest especially east of Lamy NM through Apache Canyon is spectacular. Worth the trip alone. Tore through Kansas at night (making up time…??) and Illinois is table flat farmland most of the way until you get closer to Chicago. Interesting to note - my ears did "pop" quite a lot because of the elevation changes across the route.
> ...


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 22, 2009)

BlueJeanGirl said:


> Were you one of the passengers I had the opportunity to chat with, during the delay? I would have been wearing a white shirt, dark blue pants, black boots, and a radio.. :lol: .
> Travel light!
> 
> ~BJG


Hm, were you one of the conductors?


----------



## GB Bari (Nov 26, 2009)

BlueJeanGirl said:


> Hey, I was on that train! I'm glad it was a mostly-OK trip for you.
> Yes, the BNSF road foreman at the dark signal did claim we failed to come to a complete stop. Another BNSF road foreman and one of ours met us at the banner a little up the 'road, and the majority of the delay was due to the problems they had downloading the tapes. We, the crew, were exonerated (the tapes did eventually show the engineer did stop, for 9 seconds - more than enough to be called a complete stop) and allowed to finish our tour of duty.
> 
> Were you one of the passengers I had the opportunity to chat with, during the delay? I would have been wearing a white shirt, dark blue pants, black boots, and a radio.. :lol: .
> ...


No BlueJeanGirl - I stayed in my room the first night. I wasn't even aware of the problem until the next day when I asked someone where we had lost time. What time of night was it when we were stopped? Had I been awake, I probably would have picked up the info from my scanner that I had along. I think I remember seeing you during the first leg of the trip.

AL


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 26, 2009)

I use my CPAP on the train and it actually works out pretty well - although a roomette is more challenging than a bedroom.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 27, 2009)

i'd expect UP or CSX to pull that stunt sense they hate amtrak with a passion but BNSF who almost bends over backwards for amtrak


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We were just shy of BAR...somewhere around 10pm.

I tend to stay toward the rear of the consist until about SNB - too much to do, no time to go to the office 

Travel light!

~BJG



GB Bari said:


> No BlueJeanGirl - I stayed in my room the first night. I wasn't even aware of the problem until the next day when I asked someone where we had lost time. What time of night was it when we were stopped? Had I been awake, I probably would have picked up the info from my scanner that I had along. I think I remember seeing you during the first leg of the trip.
> AL


----------



## printman2000 (Dec 10, 2009)

GB Bari said:


> ISome BNSF shenanigans - trying to say our engineer rolled a blacked out light, but the review of the tape showed he did a full stop and go per the regulations. That wasted over an hour.


Just curious how you got those details? Scanner? Talk to a crew member?



BlueJeanGirl said:


> Yes, the BNSF road foreman at the dark signal did claim we failed to come to a complete stop. Another BNSF road foreman and one of ours met us at the banner a little up the 'road, and the majority of the delay was due to the problems they had downloading the tapes. We, the crew, were exonerated (the tapes did eventually show the engineer did stop, for 9 seconds - more than enough to be called a complete stop) and allowed to finish our tour of duty.


What tapes are you referring to? Are there some sort of video camera on the locos?


----------

